# internet security is it worth to buy?



## cluedo (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi,,  i am  thinking to  buy  the bitdefender internet security  ,this program is heavy; does  effect the performace  of one computer;

from  where  can i  test it;  can i  find one  trial version? for this antivirus?

I  had  before  the norton internet security  but it  couldn't find  all  the  viruses and it was very  heavy program


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 20, 2018)

I wouldn't bother with Bitdefender, if you're intent on getting good, I'd personally recommend Sophos or in a pinch Eset,


----------



## cluedo (Nov 20, 2018)

fist time i am hearing  for  this antivirus sophos.

what is  the  difference between  bitdefender internet security and  Sophos?

   I  have seen that bitdefender internet security  has  very  good reviews..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2018)

My recommendation is for Comodo. 
https://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/firewall.php
https://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/free-internet-security.php


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 20, 2018)

Recommend


lexluthermiester said:


> My recommendation is for Comodo.



this as one of the best free ones


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 20, 2018)

It depends on what your needs are, but you didnt mention. Norton is bloat ware.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Recommend
> 
> 
> this as one of the best free ones


And the premium version is reasonably priced. Win/Win.



jaggerwild said:


> Norton is bloat ware.....


Common knowledge really. However they have been getting better in the past few years.


----------



## cluedo (Nov 20, 2018)

comodo internet security  is better  from  bitdefender internet security ?


  I  have seen  a lot of people that  recomended  comodo internet security from   avast,norton,nod ,kaspersky.
although  kaspersky  internet security  is very  heavy programm  ,  before 2 months i had installed  the  trial version  and my computer was too slow, i couldn't open  my browser


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2018)

cluedo said:


> comodo internet security  is better  from  bitdefender internet security ?


All day long. I operate a PC retail business and I test antivirus/antimalware/security suites every year to make sure the best one is being recommended. Comodo and Avira have consistently been the best all around performers in this category of PC software. Kaspersky is good but as you said, heavy on resources but not the worst by far. Any one of those three would serve you well, but my findings show Comodo to be the best.


----------



## cluedo (Nov 20, 2018)

My  friend  kaspersky internet security   is very  heavy on resources  as  i told  you and i had a lot of problems when i was  trying to open some pages  from my  browser, some times when  i was   in my destop in windows a lot of  times  my system was  very  slow. and i  deleted it..

i will  buy  Comodo  internet security my friend.I believe also that  all the   internet security  suites  every  year are  getting  better and  stronger  against  viruses


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 20, 2018)

your best bet for internet security is smart browsing. maybe a DNS service if you have kids , otherwise informed browsing is best protection.


----------



## cluedo (Nov 20, 2018)

i have  kids i have  one  boy and one  girl


----------



## dirtyferret (Nov 20, 2018)

why not just use bit-defender free?


----------



## cluedo (Nov 20, 2018)

you mean  to use  the  trial version?


----------



## DirtbagDave (Nov 20, 2018)

cluedo said:


> i have  kids i have  one  boy and one  girl


I'd say Kaspersky internet security is a good choice, but like you said it is heavy. Especially with kids and their usage. Otherwise smart browsing and a good ad-blocker is the best defense!


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 20, 2018)

Webroot SecureAnywhere Is what I use. Uses very little system resources.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2018)

cluedo said:


> Hi,,  i am  thinking to  buy  the bitdefender internet security  ,this program is heavy; does  effect the performace  of one computer;
> 
> from  where  can i  test it;  can i  find one  trial version? for this antivirus?
> 
> I  had  before  the norton internet security  but it  couldn't find  all  the  viruses and it was very  heavy program


I use it and it is light on resources.  I’m very satisfied.



dirtyferret said:


> why not just use bit-defender free?


Bit defender free is only AV. None of the other security features are present.  So in essence, if someone wants to keep using the Windows firewall, then Bitdefender Free would be a good choice.



cluedo said:


> I have seen that bitdefender internet security has very good reviews..


Year after year it consistently scores 1st or 2nd.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 20, 2018)

bit defender is quite good. However, they aren't on the market long. I think they appeared sometime around windows 10 release. Sophos UTM is very good, but if you just need antivirus I'd recommend nod32. They've been here for ages and they are pro's. 2nd place goes to avast. Another good AV would be AVG, for whome there is usually a giveway for a year of use, if it's your first time installing it, you should google. Unfortunately, the best firewall's aren't being developed anymore, and the modern stuff simply uses windows filtering platform, which is not good enough for me. All of the mentioned so far are very "heavy", either on integration into OS, or on hdd, or on memory, or all of that, and if you really want something "lite", I would recommend glasswire.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 20, 2018)

If you feel compelled to have some type of protection on children's computers ,what I would suggest is getting Malwarebytes (the actual paid version) it will cost you around 20 bucks for three computers, for a year.  It offers some type of Internet protection but I don't recall what. More importantly what it offers is you can set a password ,so they are unable to change any settings which ,if it's blocked ,they have no choice. This in combination with openDNS has done very well for me and i have several kids, of which 2 are 15 & 17

i like setting a custom screen when a site is blocked (porn for example) which says "if your seeing this, i already know you tried to search something i blocked, so STOP"


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> bit defender is quite good. However, they aren't on the market long. I think they appeared sometime around windows 10 release.


Wut? Are you for real? 

Try 2001. Try 500 million users.


----------



## cluedo (Nov 20, 2018)

i want to have  protection in the laptop which i have  bought it  for  my children..


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 20, 2018)

Knowing children these days not knowing what the internet has is scary. Hmm I don't know what you should use as I just use Defender now for Windows. I used AVAST! in the past though which worked well


----------



## cluedo (Nov 20, 2018)

i can understand  because  internet  if  you dont know  how to use it  ,,, it can be   very dangerous. and  i have 2  kids and i must be very carefull,  because are  very small . and i dont want  my  kids to dig  very deep in  the surface of the internet.
Anyway i will  buy comodo internet security


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 20, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Wut? Are you for real?
> 
> Try 2001. Try 500 million users.



Not sure where you got those numbers and years, but I swear I haven't heard of them before windows 10 came out.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Not sure where you got those numbers and years, but I swear I haven't heard of them before windows 10 came out.


Keep going, you’re looking foolish.

https://www.bloomberg.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapid=9934160

https://reviewedbypro.com/bitdefender-total-security-2018-vs-eset-internet-security-premium-2018/


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 20, 2018)

ok https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/18900/consumer-antivirus-software-providers-for-windows

There used to be a page once you installed windows 7, microsoft page like this one, that showed AV products for 32 bit and 64 bit windows. Bitdefender was never there, and neither was webroot nor cylance nor bullguard...

either my dns got changed, or they changed stuff, or I belong to a different dimension, not sure...


----------



## dirtyferret (Nov 20, 2018)

cluedo said:


> i can understand  because  internet  if  you dont know  how to use it  ,,, it can be   very dangerous. and  i have 2  kids and i must be very carefull,  because are  very small . and i dont want  my  kids to dig  very deep in  the surface of the internet.
> Anyway i will  buy comodo internet security



sounds more like you want a router with Parental control, that would be my recommendation to you


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2018)

cluedo said:


> Anyway i will buy comodo internet security


Great! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm pretty sure in any browser you can restrict access to concern sites as you can use commas or just certain brief words to block sites


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 20, 2018)

You should look at custom router scripts that exclude items. An example: https://www.snbforums.com/threads/diversion-the-router-ad-blocker.48538/


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> *Norton* is bloat ware.....


Hey watch it bub! 

Sorry had to 


lexluthermiester said:


> Common knowledge really. However *they have been getting better in the past few years*.


Agree with this- better than they used to be.

I use Norton Security on some systems, Windows Defender/Malwarebytes on others.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 22, 2018)

Personally I would recommend Kaspersky Free AV, it just works and free! and thats after using Avast free for many yrs but I now have moved to Kaspersky Free and its been great for me and my clients.


----------



## Cat4xy (Nov 22, 2018)

I am still new at all this-my main desktop uses Trend Micro-which I have had no problem with. Tried Norton before and it was not a good thing.
I have heard of some of my friends using Bitdefender and having no problem with it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 22, 2018)

Cat4xy said:


> I am still new at all this-my main desktop uses Trend Micro-which I have had no problem with. Tried Norton before and it was not a good thing.
> I have heard of some of my friends using Bitdefender and having no problem with it.


Welcome to TPU!

If Trend Micro works for you and is also problem free, no reason to stop.  It has slipped down a little bit in most comparative tests over the last few years, but is by no means a bad product.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2018)

Cat4xy said:


> I am still new at all this-my main desktop uses Trend Micro-which I have had no problem with. Tried Norton before and it was not a good thing.
> I have heard of some of my friends using Bitdefender and having no problem with it.





rtwjunkie said:


> Welcome to TPU!
> If Trend Micronworks for you and is also problem free, no reason to stop.  It has slipped down a little bit in most comparative tests over the last few years, but is by no means a bad product.


Agreed and agreed. Welcome and as the old saying goes, if it's not broken, don't fix it.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 22, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Welcome to TPU!
> 
> If Trend Micro works for you and is also problem free, no reason to stop.  It has slipped down a little bit in most comparative tests over the last few years, but is by no means a bad product.



agreed, by no means it's bad, and possibly the only one catching a portion of modpos malware...aren't they a microsoft partner?


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2018)

It sounds like you might want to set up opendns as well. I believe they have a "family friendly" server you can just set up and go without making an account or configuring anything.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 23, 2018)

1.   For the cost of the paid software, I can not see going free when you can pay as little $16 a seat w/o sales or discounts.   However Windows defender has made great strides here.   Since we left BD, I been getting offers as low as $17 for 5 seats.   Never renew... just buy as a new customer... much cheaper.

2.  One thing about AV providers... building a better product gets them more sales.  And starting with Norton in the 90s, to bitdefender today. once they get to the top, sales stabilize and they gave to look for new ways to increase profits.   That means overly restrictive usage restrictions, bloat and difficulty uninstalling.  We stopped using BD when I started having to download to each and every client, instead of installing over the network.  BD and Kaspersky consistently sit at the top at AVtest.org.  kaspersky doesn't make owning a site license difficult .. yet 

3.  The following products scored top scored 6.0 Protection / 6.0 Performance / 6.0 Useability all the data below is from the site, the last category Ownnership burden reflects our experience with each product

https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/home-windows/

Avira AntiVirus Pro  @ $6.77 per seat per year w/o sales 3 years 5 devices
Protection against 0-day malware attacks  - 100% / 100%
Detection of widespread and prevalent malware discovered in the last 4 weeks - 99.9% / 99.9%
Impact on Speed High End PC (5 categories) - Average - 8.8%
False Positives - 1
Ownership Burden - Unknown

*Bit Defender Internet Security  @ $9.33 per seat per year w/o sales 3 years 5 devices*
Protection against 0-day malware attacks  - 100% / 100%
Detection of widespread and prevalent malware discovered in the last 4 weeks - 100% / 100%
Impact on Speed High End PC (5 categories) - Average - 10.0%
False Positives - 0
Ownership Burden - Annoying time eater for installation / Occasionally gets fudged and getting it completely uninstalled can be a significant effort.

*Kaspersky Internet Security  @ $8.00 per seat per year w/o sales 3 years 5 devices*
Protection against 0-day malware attacks  - 100% / 100%
Detection of widespread and prevalent malware discovered in the last 4 weeks - 100% / 100%
Impact on Speed High End PC (5 categories) - Average - 9.4%
False Positives - 0
Ownership Burden - None

McAfee Internet Security  @ $17 per seat w/o sales 1st year
Protection against 0-day malware attacks  - 100% / 100%
Detection of widespread and prevalent malware discovered in the last 4 weeks - 100% / 100%
Impact on Speed High End PC (5 categories) - Average - 8.6%
False Positives - 0
Ownership Burden - Pain in the A$$

Vipre Advance security   @ $17 per seat w/o sales 1st year, 5 seats
Protection against 0-day malware attacks  - 92.2% / 100%
Detection of widespread and prevalent malware discovered in the last 4 weeks - 100% / 100%
Impact on Speed High End PC (5 categories) - Average - 8.2%
False Positives - 0
Ownership Burden - Unknown

Avira Free AntiVirus
Protection against 0-day malware attacks  - 92.2% / 100%
Detection of widespread and prevalent malware discovered in the last 4 weeks - 99.9% / 100%
Impact on Speed High End PC (5 categories) - Average - 10.8%
False Positives - 2
Ownership Burden - Been a while but no significant problems when used

Windows Defender
Protection against 0-day malware attacks  - 100% / 100%
Detection of widespread and prevalent malware discovered in the last 4 weeks - 100% / 100%
Impact on Speed High End PC (5 categories) - Average - 10.2%
False Positives - 2
Ownership Burden - None

BD, Kaspersky and others now have a new Family Pack option that allows anyone in the home to use BD on as many devices as they own (PC, Mac, iOS or Android device)... for Kaspersky, its 20 devices... but here kaspersky adopts the same PITA download to each device on network.   Don't know much about these yet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2018)

hat said:


> It sounds like you might want to set up opendns as well. I believe they have a "family friendly" server you can just set up and go without making an account or configuring anything.


This is true. Their DNS service is free for everyone and is mostly family friendly.


----------



## MatGrow (Nov 26, 2018)

i use antivirus and it seemed to be enough for security.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 26, 2018)

MatGrow said:


> i use antivirus and it seemed to be enough for security.


But which one?


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 26, 2018)

Immunet is a nice cloud free AV, based on open source clamAV...

comodo cloud antivirus also seems to be ok and offers proffessional assistance in virus removal...

However, I haven't had a virus on my pc for at least 7 years now...I get free software I need, and once you eliminate cracks and all sorts of warez and cracks, there is....absolutely no fun having a pc...I can even get music from torrents, and don't have to give my pc infection by using limewire...this sucks...


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 26, 2018)

between Windows defender, uBlock Origin, Common Sense (ie: Teach your kids how to use the internet the right way) and OpenDNS you shouldn't have any problems with Malware/Virus's/Cryptware


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 26, 2018)

Speaking of ad blockers, I use the nano ad blocker and it's companion, nano defender (to bypass sites check for adblockers)...works well...


----------



## Readlight (Nov 26, 2018)

I hated one chanl haw info for privacy.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 26, 2018)

For some of the others mentioned that I missed ...

Here's Commodo report (6.0 / 5.5 / 5.5)
https://www.av-test.org/en/antiviru...comodo-internet-security-premium-11.0-183107/

Here's Trend Micro (6.0 / 5.5 / 5.5) ...
https://www.av-test.org/en/antiviru...18/trend-micro-internet-security-12.0-183117/

Norton  (6.0 / 6.0 / 5.5)
https://www.av-test.org/en/antiviru...ust-2018/norton-norton-security-22.14-183116/

The whole list 

https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/home-windows/

Only experience i can relate to with Norton and Commodo was with regard to "preinstalled" versions.  Had (2) boxes w/ Norton come in and (4) with TM whereby when the 6 month free bundled subscription expired, they became horrendously slow.  Pulled the HDs and dropped int a HD dock and scanned with BD Free and found nothing.  After removal of the offending bundled program, speed returned to normal.   Again, while had similar issues w/ Norton back in the 90s, all these instances related to the bundled free with PC 6 month subscription versions.... can't say is, and I doubt, the normal versions were similarly affected.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 26, 2018)

I have noticed, in comodo's case, it slows down my system while it's building a database of all files on my pc. After it does that, which takes more then a few hours in my case, the systems speed returns to normal. I'm not sure if it's using builtin windows shadow copy mechanism or some own software, but it makes sense to do that, to speed up future scanning, probably only new and changed files.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> For some of the others mentioned that I missed ...
> 
> Here's Commodo report (6.0 / 5.5 / 5.5)
> https://www.av-test.org/en/antiviru...comodo-internet-security-premium-11.0-183107/


I'm glad you posted that follow up. What sets Comodo apart from the rest is it first-class firewall which replaces the built in Windows firewall and does a much better job managing programs/apps and what each does/doesn't have access to.



Gorstak said:


> I have noticed, in comodo's case, it slows down my system while it's building a database of all files on my pc.


That only happens once after install, and can be disabled if it's annoying.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 28, 2018)

Windows Defender. I like to run my OS as clean and with as few third party apps as possible. Served me very well over the years, too. No hassle, and no compatibility issues whatsoever. I had more problems with third party AVs than I ever had with WD. If you compare AVs these days, they perform so close to one another, you should just get the one that feels best for your use case. Its no longer a very relevant argument to say 'this one has better protection'. They all (or most) tick all of the necessary boxes.

As for parental controls, I haven't been diving into it yet, but I intend to stick to Windows functionality for that too:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12413/microsoft-account-what-is-family-group

Comodo does sound interesting but then again I've never had issues with Windows Firewall either...


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 28, 2018)

windows firewall and security policy desperately need exception options added...would make my life a lot simpler...


----------



## Joss (Nov 28, 2018)

Sandboxie, properly configured and used, is bullet proof and very light.
It's not your usual anti virus though, which is designed for the average Joe; but it's worth the learning curve.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 28, 2018)

Joss said:


> Sandboxie, properly configured and used, is bullet proof and very light.
> It's not your usual anti virus though, which is designed for the average Joe; but it's worth the learning curve.



I think I tried that out a few years ago. But I couldn't figure out what to do with it. Basically, if you want to be secure, you need to keep  stuff in sandbox, but if you want to use the app you downloaded, you need to get it out of sandbox. Didn't see the point so I uninstalled it. Shadow defender, on the other hand, can be quite useful. You basically create a snapshot of your system, and after restart, system is returned to last saved snapshot and all changes removed. There was even a giveaway for it a while back.


----------



## Joss (Nov 28, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Basically, if you want to be secure, you need to keep stuff in sandbox, but if you want to use the app, you need to get it out of sandbox


That's not how it works


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 28, 2018)

Joss said:


> That's not how it works



Could you explain, please? I tried to use it to make my browser secure, but everything I downloaded required a complicated procedure to get out of sandbox to get it working properly.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 28, 2018)

We have five or six PCs in our house, all running Windows 10/Defender, with no third party anti-virus and we've had no problems at all.
Defender is lightweight, doesn't get in your face and it's effective, with the odd false positive from time to time.
It really depends on what kind of family protection you're looking for.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 28, 2018)

defender is mostly used to detect kms activators after metadata of that being downloaded is sent to microsoft....


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 28, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> defender is mostly used to detect kms activators after metadata of that being downloaded is sent to microsoft....


Well, that's an uninformed and sweeping statement. _MOSTLY_ implies that it's spyware especially concocted by MS to make sure we're all Kosher.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> _MOSTLY_ implies that it's spyware especially concocted by MS to make sure we're all Kosher.


Actually, this *is* part of what it does.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 28, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> between Windows defender, uBlock Origin, Common Sense (ie: Teach your kids how to use the internet the right way) and OpenDNS you shouldn't have any problems with Malware/Virus's/Cryptware


You’re right, no drive-by’s ever happen even on reputable websites.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 28, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> defender is mostly used to detect kms activators after metadata of that being downloaded is sent to microsoft....



WTF are you smoking if you have a cracked copy of say Windows 8.1 and did the free upgrade to 10 you instantly became a legit Windows user end of story there should be no need to run a KMS for Windows 10 today (seeing as how you can still upgrade for free)



rtwjunkie said:


> You’re right, no drive-by’s ever happen even on reputable websites.



I've never had a drive by using exactly what I described so either your view of an "Reputable WebSite" and mine are completely different or your going to places best left alone


----------



## Joss (Nov 28, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> ...but everything I downloaded required a complicated procedure to get out of sandbox...


You can browse always sandboxed and it'll only take one click every time you want something, a downloaded file for ex., out of the sandbox. Same with other sandboxed apps like the e-mail client, torrent client, etc.
But, you will have to go thoroughly through the settings and that's a steep learning curve. _*Don't use Sandboxie unless you know very well all its, many, subtleties*_; trust me on this one.
To sum it up: it's worth the time to learn it (you will never need any other security software) but it'll take time.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 30, 2018)

Joss said:


> You can browse always sandboxed and it'll only take one click every time you want something, a downloaded file for ex., out of the sandbox. Same with other sandboxed apps like the e-mail client, torrent client, etc.
> But, you will have to go thoroughly through the settings and that's a steep learning curve. _*Don't use Sandboxie unless you know very well all its, many, subtleties*_; trust me on this one.
> To sum it up: it's worth the time to learn it (you will never need any other security software) but it'll take time.



Uhm, is it possible to sandbbox entire os, or just the entire networking part? For example, can i keep incoming windows management connections somehow sandboxed? And, uh, what happens when bad things happen? Do I rebuild the entire sandbox? Do I need to install all apps again? How do torrents actually work sandboxed, and what would happen to them if the thing crashes?


----------



## denixius (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello,

I think it is better to continue with Internet Security on your surfing, shopping or etc. I recommend you to use ESET Internet Security (link). Because, for me at least, it has many options that can be customizable deeply. 

Cheers!


----------



## qubit (Nov 30, 2018)

I've been using Kaspersky Internet Security since 2006* and it's been great.

*No, not the same unupdated application version!


----------



## Joss (Nov 30, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> How do torrents actually work sandboxed


That's one of what I called "subtleties".
For ex. if you click on a torrent link while your browser is sandboxed your torrent client will open sandboxed and the downloads folder will be sandboxed too. This will pose problems because if you close the browser everything inside that sandboxed will be erased (presuming you chose the option "automatically delete contents of sandbox", which you should).
So the best option would be: save the torrent file outside the sandbox, open it with an unsandboxed client, have the client download the torrent to a sandboxed folder.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 30, 2018)

But If you want to use the torrent, you need to get it out of sandbox?
Or the torrent gets deleted if I close sandbox?


----------



## Joss (Nov 30, 2018)

Sandboxed folders work differently from sandboxed programs (but both can be configured granularly).
Ex. you download a video, movie, to a forced sandboxed folder. When you click the video the media player will run sandboxed too. when you close the media player (and thus close the sandbox) the video file will remain in the folder.
If you want to move the video file to a regular folder just drag/drop or copy/paste.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 30, 2018)

So, if I want to download subtitles, the sandboxed media player works normally on internet?
What is stopping something malicious to copy itself out of forced sandboxed folder, if it's easy as drag n drop? Is there a password or something?
Another question: can the sandboxie be configured to protect all network adapters and everything connected to them?


----------



## qubit (Nov 30, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> So, if I want to download subtitles, the sandboxed media player works normally on internet?
> *What is stopping something malicious to copy itself out of forced sandboxed folder, if it's easy as drag n drop? Is there a password or something?*
> Another question: can the sandboxie be configured to protect all network adapters and everything connected to them?


There's always the possibility that a malicious program can break out of the sandbox by exploiting bugs in the sandbox software, or other means. It's impossible to be 100% certain that this won't happen, so you never have complete peace of mind.


----------



## Joss (Nov 30, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> So, if I want to download subtitles, the sandboxed media player works normally on internet?


Yes, but because it's sandboxed the subtitles will be erased on close (but you can save them manually).


Gorstak said:


> What is stopping something malicious to copy itself out of forced sandboxed folder


The sandbox won't allow that (if it's properly configured).


Gorstak said:


> if it's easy as drag n drop


The drag n drop will be _your_ action, and you're supposed to be sure that the file is safe before unsandbox it.


Gorstak said:


> can the sandboxie be configured to protect all network adapters and everything connected to them?


dunno, do your home work.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 30, 2018)

Joss said:


> dunno, do your home work.



Nah, didn't do that when I was a kid either. Plus, I thought you knew the subtleties? 

Ok. No moar questions.


----------



## Komshija (Nov 30, 2018)

One of the best on the market is Kaspersky Total Security.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 30, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> I've never had a drive by using exactly what I described so either your view of an "Reputable WebSite" and mine are completely different or your going to places best left alone


I don’t get infections and don’t browse where I shouldn’t.  If you’ve not ever read about any drive by infections from known and “reputable” websites then you obviously keep your head in the sand and don’t read any of the thousands of security articles available to you.

Defender is fine to use though.  When one does all financial transactions online, at least one AntiMalware should be used, such as Defender or any good paid ones.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 1, 2018)

@rtwjunkie  I never said I hadn't heard about or read about them just that I've never suffered one from any site that I've been too


----------



## MatGrow (Dec 5, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> But which one?



It's ESET NOD32 i use many years already.
I love the full protection.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 6, 2018)

comodo doesn't seem to be that bad...

I've attached my config file if anyone wants it, but remember to remove password after importing.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 6, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm glad you posted that follow up. What sets Comodo apart from the rest is it first-class firewall which replaces the built in Windows firewall and does a much better job managing programs/apps and what each does/doesn't have access to.



Don't all the majors do that now ?

https://support.kaspersky.com/images/kis2018_13630_0213-402321.png

I also love the built in application updater ... advises ya when anything is outta data ... and then you choose what if anything to do about it.



Vayra86 said:


> Windows Defender. I like to run my OS as clean and with as few third party apps as possible. Served me very well over the years, too. No hassle, and no compatibility issues whatsoever. I had more problems with third party AVs than I ever had with WD. If you compare AVs these days, they perform so close to one another, you should just get the one that feels best for your use case. Its no longer a very relevant argument to say 'this one has better protection'. They all (or most) tick all of the necessary boxes.



As long as the user is aware of the context ... it's all a measure of the risk you want to take.  For example.....  96.7%   don't sound so bad but hhen there's 21,257 samples used, but that means it didn't detect 701 malware attacks                                                

https://www.av-test.org/en/antiviru...er-2018/malwarebytes-premium-3.5--3.6-184012/

Defender has made great strides in the detection end, but it's is still weak on 0 day attacks.  Performance on app loads and installations is weak.  I would advise a user buying a high end SSD "for his apps" to use something w/ less impact



Splinterdog said:


> We have five or six PCs in our house, all running Windows 10/Defender, with no third party anti-virus and we've had no problems at all.  Defender is lightweight, doesn't get in your face and it's effective, with the odd false positive from time to time.
> It really depends on what kind of family protection you're looking for.



I don't roll my eyes anymore, but have been hearing "it's fine" for years and that just wasn't the case.  I couldn't recommend it till 2018..  My S-I-L had her lappie in here twice , 1st time (2015) w/ 1200+ infections... , 2nd time (2016) was only like 412 ... she used Defender but that was  a while back ...  out of a best score of 6.0, its scores are in parenthesis below

2014 (0/0) https://www.av-test.org/en/antiviru...r-2014/microsoft-windows-defender-4.4-144071/
2015 (3.5) https://www.av-test.org/en/antiviru...r-2015/microsoft-windows-defender-4.8-153747/
2016 (3.0) https://www.av-test.org/en/antiviru...-2016/microsoft-windows-defender-4.10-164047/
2017 (5.0) https://www.av-test.org/en/antiviru...-2017/microsoft-windows-defender-4.11-174047/
2018 (5.5) https://www.av-test.org/en/antiviru...-2018/microsoft-windows-defender-4.18-184014/

My boxes are on a SOHO network, so I'm not gonna use anything but 6.0 / 6.0 / 6.0 for the work end and since it's a site license, it's  great deal as business pays for it at $6 a seat or so, depending on how ya grab it and how useful the other features are.  As long as ya backing up anything important... and a OS reinstall is a risk willing to take cause it's just "your time", 5.5 rating is safe enough.  Outside the AV end tho... one should consider the extra features.    Software Updating, Firewall, webcam protection,"gaming mode", "battery mode"

In short, it's no longer a scary though in a post 2108 situation.... as long as there's a "qualified user only" policy on who can use the computer.  The other scary user base are those that are unable to resist clicking on any box that says "FREE".  I had a power plant opertator who decided to get a FREE VIRUS SCAN, and it took out the powerplant's monitoring and control software ... utility had paid $60k for it and lost the disks.  Took me 2 days to get working again, and still some data files were deleted that messed up the GUI.

So, yes.... no more eye rolling for Windows Defender these days, free is always good, tho if you can benefit from the other features,  the ROI can be a big win for just a few bucks per seat and is worth a gander.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Don't all the majors do that now ?


Simple answer? No. Comodo's program management gives fine grained control over what is/isn't allowed to run, how it may run and even when if the user wants. Few others are doing this and I find it invaluable.



John Naylor said:


> I don't roll my eyes anymore, but have been hearing "it's fine" for years and that just wasn't the case.


I agree with this..


John Naylor said:


> I couldn't recommend it till 2018..


..but not this. I still can not, in good conscience, recommend Windows Defender being used as a primary/exclusive AV/AM. I can't even recommend it not being deleted from a system that comes into my shop.


----------

